

PM Abe says Apple to build big R&D centre in Japan - snowryd88
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/09/apple-japan-idUSL3N0TT34U20141209

======
stevev
This will be awesome. I'm curious, why Japan?

------
Someone1234
That title is painful. It makes it sound like they're building an R&D facility
near the PM's house or offices. Plus the word "allegedly" has a different
connotation than "according to" or as quoted by (and the term "allegedly
doesn't appear in the article).

You could have done with e.g.:

"Apple has decided it undertake cutting-edge R&D in Japan" \- Japanese PM

